# Barking



## 876lol678 (Sep 8, 2009)

7 month old barks at people, dogs and in the middle of the night. I don't think she is doing it to fight or be aggressive but it's frightening to people and I don't know how to handle it. I take her out when she starts barking in the middle of the night but when I bring her back in she still keeps barking. I'm ignoring her now after I bring her back in. I would like to use Positive Reinforcement. Any suggestions on how to stop all this barking?

Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's young, learning new stuff everyday and she's got something to say about it. 'I'm so excited! Look at ME! I'm Here!!!'

Just try to keep it light, tell her shhh or whatever command you want to use and keep on her.

When she startles someone, apologize and laugh it off 'I'm sorry, she's trying out her big scary dog act' She'll feel your it's nothing vibe.

Doesn't do your nerves any good to know it's normal. Otto was a random nonsense barker at that age. It was really annoying! 

He used to randomly bark at people/dogs when out on walks. Shhhhh silly puppy, it's just a *whatever*

He took up squirrel alerts at breakfast a few weeks ago. Nothing like a sudden deep bark before the first cup of coffee! I just keep on him, "ssssh, it's just a squirrel you silly"


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

Shiloh and I are working on this, too, though not in the middle of the night...she absolutely HATES the mail carrier







and certain dogs that regularly walk by.

I keep treats (beggin strips) in a baggie by the door, and when she barks I say "no bark!" and show her a piece of strip. She is much more interested in the strip, so when she sees it, she is distracted from the barking, which makes me able to say "good girl!" and reward her. We go through this a couple times, then I walk to the back of the house and say "come". By the time we come back to the front the 'offensive one' is gone and the barking is over (til next time!)

I'd love to hear what other people do about barking, as I don't see this as a solution so much as a process:
1. I bark
2. I shut up and get a treat.
3. I bark again.
4. I shut up and get another treat.
5. Mommy and I go to the kitchen and do something else....

We've only been doing this for about a week, so maybe it'll eventually work.


----------

